# Pros and cons 178k RCI Points contract Regal Vistas at Massanuten



## DannyTS (Feb 3, 2020)

178k RCI Points contract Regal Vistas at Massanuten. 
Anythink I should be aware of as a buyer? Pros and cons?


----------



## escanoe (Feb 3, 2020)

If you just bought that week 29 on eBay, you got one heck of a deal. If there were more of those, there would be an eBay market for them like there is for Grandview. Of course, regular eBay precautions apply ... just do your due diligence be sure you see estoppel, research closing company, and that kind of stuff.

I think it is a case of salespeople’s lips moving. But the Massanutten sales office recently told @tschwa2 that when these points contracts sell, they only remain in points for three years. You can find that thread here somewhere with a search. It scared me temporarily, but I am over it.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 3, 2020)

escanoe said:


> If you just bought that week 29 on eBay, you got one heck of a deal. If there were more of those, there would be an eBay market for them like there is for Grandview. Of course, regular eBay precautions apply ... just do your due diligence be sure you see estoppel, research closing company, and that kind of stuff.
> 
> I think it is a case of salespeople’s lips moving. But the Massanutten sales office recently told @tschwa2 that when these points contracts sell, they only remain in points for three years. You can find that thread here somewhere with a search. It scared me temporarily, but I am over it.


They did. They outbid me by 25 bucks lol. I for one didn’t know enough to keep going. If there were more the market would be huge. With that being said, any truth to that 3 year deal or was that just a sales person who said it? Anyway we can verify that? That would cheapen then deal a lot!


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 3, 2020)

escanoe said:


> I think it is a case of salespeople’s lips moving. But the Massanutten sales office recently told @tschwa2 that when these points contracts sell, they only remain in points for three years. You can find that thread here somewhere with a search. It scared me temporarily, but I am over it.



I had seen that thread and I took it into consideration. But it does not make sense to me that it would happen just at this resort and not at any other RCI points resort. Apparently it is also not in any documents issued by the resort or by RCI so I do not believe it.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 3, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> I had seen that thread and I took it into consideration. But it does not make sense to me that it would happen just at this resort and not at any other RCI points resort. Apparently it is also not in any documents issued by the resort or by RCI so I do not believe it.


Sales lies!! Lol. Good to know, I’ll be on the lookout to play in auctions again. Just stay out this time hahah.


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 3, 2020)

@tschwa2 Do you have any news about this?


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 3, 2020)

escanoe said:


> If you just bought that week 29 on eBay, you got one heck of a deal. If there were more of those, there would be an eBay market for them like there is for Grandview. Of course, regular eBay precautions apply ... just do your due diligence be sure you see estoppel, research closing company, and that kind of stuff.
> 
> I think it is a case of salespeople’s lips moving. But the Massanutten sales office recently told @tschwa2 that when these points contracts sell, they only remain in points for three years. You can find that thread here somewhere with a search. It scared me temporarily, but I am over it.


the deal is probably good but not that good when you take into account the buyer has to pay high closing fees ($700) and the current MF (while many Ebay ads include free usage).


----------



## CPNY (Feb 3, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> the deal is probably good but not that good when you take into account the buyer has to pay high closing fees ($700) and the current MF (while many Ebay ads include free usage).


Idk, 178K for 950 maint fee looks pretty darn good. I think in the long run you’ll make out just fine. Not to mention with increased awareness of contract like these, more will want in. I say well done.


----------



## bluehende (Feb 3, 2020)

Sounds like a great deal.  Does 178k points seem right for this resort?


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 3, 2020)

bluehende said:


> Sounds like a great deal.  Does 178k points seem right for this resort?


Its a 4 BR lock off so 178k means that each 2 BR side gets 89,000 which is high but not crazy high.  Each 2 BR has a garage, a patio or deck with a higher end gas grill, large full well equipped kitchen, 2 gas fireplaces (master bedroom and living room).


----------



## escanoe (Feb 3, 2020)

No, is the answer to your question. However, it is the  correct value for a 4BR red week.




bluehende said:


> Sounds like a great deal.  Does 178k points seem right for this resort?


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 3, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Idk, 178K for 950 maint fee looks pretty darn good. I think in the long run you’ll make out just fine. Not to mention with increased awareness of contract like these, more will want in. I say well done.


The MF are actually $985 according to the ad. Not a big difference though. I assume they include all the taxes.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 4, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> The MF are actually $985 according to the ad. Not a big difference though. I assume they include all the taxes.


Did the seller reach out ? Would be interesting to see how it plays out


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 8, 2020)

since it is a 4 bdr lockoff, can I deposit just 2 bdr (one side)  in RCI and keep the reservation for the other 2?


----------



## CPNY (Feb 8, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> since it is a 4 bdr lockoff, can I deposit just 2 bdr (one side)  in RCI and keep the reservation for the other 2?


Good question.... they look like houses so not sure unless they have two bedroom units that you can book with RCI points?


----------



## CPNY (Feb 8, 2020)

I’ll be watching this closely since I just won an auction lol.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 8, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> Its a 4 BR lock off so 178k means that each 2 BR side gets 89,000 which is high but not crazy high.  Each 2 BR has a garage, a patio or deck with a higher end gas grill, large full well equipped kitchen, 2 gas fireplaces (master bedroom and living room).


Do these come about a lot? Is there a market if I need to exit? Does someone wanna “win” the auction from me ? Haha


----------



## Eric B (Feb 9, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> since it is a 4 bdr lockoff, can I deposit just 2 bdr (one side)  in RCI and keep the reservation for the other 2?



If it’s in RCI Points, it’s automatically deposited every year, but you can reserve one half or both for free starting at 13 months IIRC.  You can also reserve a different week for just $50 at the same resort and a resort in the same group (Vacation Village) for a reduced fee.

It being Massanutten, you’ll also be able to get the trading power boost by paying your MF early starting sometime around May.  Look through the discussions on TUG about that.  And you’ll get extra vacation certificates from RCI good for access to cheap low or shoulder season weeks for just the exchange fee at around the 8 or 9 TPU level.  If that doesn’t show up in your account, DM me and I’ll explain how it works it to you.


----------



## escanoe (Feb 10, 2020)

Eric B said:


> You can also reserve a different week for just $50 at the same resort



How do you do that with a Massanutten unit in RCI points? RCI Points charges me a full points exchange fee to trade into something else at Massanutten or within the VV system. They say I have a longer reserve window, but it is not like you need that at Massanutten.

On my Massanutten RCI weeks account, I don’t see any Massanutten $50 exchange option. But I thought I was doing ok with the $159 fee for Massanutten or anything in the VV system. I want to get in on these $50 exchanges if I can.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 10, 2020)

escanoe said:


> How do you do that with a Massanutten unit in RCI points? RCI Points charges me a full points exchange fee to trade into something else at Massanutten or within the VV system. They say I have a longer reserve window, but it is not like you need that at Massanutten.
> 
> On my Massanutten RCI weeks account, I don’t see any Massanutten $50 exchange option. But I thought I was doing ok with the $159 fee for Massanutten or anything in the VV system. I want to get in on these $50 exchanges if I can.


With rci points if you exchange into a different week at the same resort at 12 months-11 months+1 day into rci points inventory, the exchange fee is $50.  If you do it starting at 11 months or less, it is the regular points exchange fee of $209.


----------



## escanoe (Feb 10, 2020)

Interesting. Not sure I will ever use that, but good to know about it. If I book a week at Massanutten it usually is not that far out and I usually do discounted weeks at a development other than the one I own.




tschwa2 said:


> With rci points if you exchange into a different week at the same resort at 12 months-11 months+1 day into rci points inventory, the exchange fee is $50.  If you do it starting at 11 months or less, it is the regular points exchange fee of $209.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 10, 2020)

escanoe said:


> Interesting. Not sure I will ever use that, but good to know about it. If I book a week at Massanutten it usually is not that far out and I usually do discounted weeks at a development other than the one I own.


I book Massanutten primarily with my weeks account and often with trading power boosts.  I do pay the $159 booking fee.   The $50 booking is only at your home resort (so Woodstone, etc), not any section, and I agree in that I rarely book that far ahead there.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 10, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> I book Massanutten primarily with my weeks account and often with trading power boosts.  I do pay the $159 booking fee.   The $50 booking is only at your home resort (so Woodstone, etc), not any section, and I agree in that I rarely book that far ahead there.


How is the regal vista section Incase I actually do want to go during Christmas?


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 10, 2020)

CPNY said:


> How is the regal vista section Incase I actually do want to go during Christmas?


Regal Vistas is the nicest section.  Not all the units have the best view.  Even when the weather is on the warm side, they really try hard to have enough snow made for at least half the trails to be open by Christmas.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 10, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> Regal Vistas is the nicest section.  Not all the units have the best view.  Even when the weather is on the warm side, they really try hard to have enough snow made for at least half the trails to be open by Christmas.


Awesome. If I ski on the east coast it’s usually update NY or Vermont so I’m sure the conditions there are the same? Or not so much?


----------



## escanoe (Feb 10, 2020)

That is the same strategy I have taken since getting the free weeks account set up and obtaining some boosts. My family is headed to Summit for a long weekend this Friday. I used part of a boost and a $159 exchange fee to book it.

Wish I could stay for the week, but feel I am getting plenty of value over the 3 day weekend. I will stop by the front office and get 4 days of my resort fee returned when I leave.

If Massanutten was all I did in RCI, I would prefer the weeks account to a points account. However, I bought a resale points unit there mostly to 1) use my affordable points at other places and 2) be out from under the “one every four” exchange rules that apply there.



tschwa2 said:


> I book Massanutten primarily with my weeks account and often with trading power boosts.  I do pay the $159 booking fee.   The $50 booking is only at your home resort (so Woodstone, etc), not any section, and I agree in that I rarely book that far ahead there.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 10, 2020)

escanoe said:


> That is the same strategy I have taken since getting the free weeks account set up and obtaining some boosts. My family is headed to Summit for a long weekend this Friday. I used part of a boost and a $159 exchange fee to book it.
> 
> Wish I could stay for the week, but feel I am getting plenty of value over the 3 day weekend. I will stop by the front office and get 4 days of my resort fee returned when I leave.
> 
> If Massanutten was all I did in RCI, I would prefer the weeks account to a points account. However, I bought a resale points unit there mostly to 1) use my affordable points at other places and 2) be out from under the “one every three” exchange rules that apply there.


What are the “one every three” exchange rules?


----------



## escanoe (Feb 10, 2020)

CPNY said:


> What are the “one every three” exchange rules?



I should have typed “one every four” and I have now gone back and edited my post. If you are not a Massanutten owner you can not exchange into any one section more frequently than once every four years using an RCI account.


----------



## escanoe (Feb 10, 2020)

I have never stayed at Regal Vistas, but intend to. By all accounts, they are the nicest units at Massanutten.

The thing about Regal Vistas that is less than ideal with my current lifestyle and Massanutten usage trends is the lack of a Friday check-in.


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 10, 2020)

Eric B said:


> If it’s in RCI Points, it’s automatically deposited every year, but you can reserve one half or both for free starting at 13 months IIRC.


can I book my week at 13 months and,  if I decide later not to use it, deposit it in RCI at that time?


----------



## Eric B (Feb 11, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> can I book my week at 13 months and,  if I decide later not to use it, deposit it in RCI at that time?



You actually wind up booking through RCI, not the resort, because it’s already deposited.  You can cancel the reservation, subject to the diminishing credit as it gets closer to the check in date starting at 9 months, IIRC.  RCI would let you pay to restore the deposit power similar to in weeks.  It works like any cancellations do, but no loss of the exchange fee because it was free in the first place.


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 11, 2020)

Eric B said:


> You actually wind up booking through RCI, not the resort, because it’s already deposited.  You can cancel the reservation, subject to the diminishing credit as it gets closer to the check in date starting at 9 months, IIRC.  RCI would let you pay to restore the deposit power similar to in weeks.  It works like any cancellations do, but no loss of the exchange fee because it was free in the first place.


If I book through RCI, being my home resort, can I still rent it out? I am thinking for the years when we do not need all the points, to rent half. Does anyone know if it has any rental value? I assume, being week 29, the rent should at least cover the MF for that half.
I see a couple of summer weeks listed on Redweek at 2x the MF but that does not mean they actually rent at that price.


Also,  do I have priority for week 29 in RCI or I access the same inventory like everyone else?


----------



## Eric B (Feb 11, 2020)

@tschwa2 can probably weigh in better re: renting out Massanutten weeks.  I believe you can do that with your own week.  The other option you would have is to find someone that wants the points, which is essentially the same as renting your own week.  There are a few people with ads in the TUG marketplace looking for RCI points, typically around a penny per point.  That would cover your MF.


----------



## sharewhereMiMi (Feb 12, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> since it is a 4 bdr lockoff, can I deposit just 2 bdr (one side)  in RCI and keep the reservation for the other 2?


Yes you can
We did that for our summer Regal Vista.

right now we are in unit #2064 (half of the lock out)


----------



## sharewhereMiMi (Feb 12, 2020)

CPNY said:


> How is the regal vista section Incase I actually do want to go during Christmas?


Our opinion, It is the nicest newest property here in Massanutten .  We are here at Regal Vista this week. We are owners


----------



## CPNY (Feb 12, 2020)

sharewhereMiMi said:


> Yes you can
> We did that for our summer Regal Visa
> 
> right now we are in unit #2064 (half of the lock out)


Do you own weeks or points there? How has the maint fee increases been? DannyTS and myself are closing on 178K 4 bedrooms. I assume that’s a hefty amount of points for RCI? And a much better deal than Grandview? Seems these are under the radar and harder to come by.


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 12, 2020)

CPNY said:


> DannyTS and myself are closing on 178K 4 bedrooms.


just to clarify if necessary, 2 separate contracts lol


----------



## CPNY (Feb 12, 2020)

Haha yes yes to clarify...... we both are closing on our own. That’s why I’ve joined in on the what’s the deal posts haha


----------



## perfectstorm (Sep 18, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> 178k RCI Points contract Regal Vistas at Massanuten.
> Anythink I should be aware of as a buyer? Pros and cons?


How much did you pay for this out of curiosity?


----------



## escanoe (Sep 19, 2020)

And I thought the 178k point regal vistas was the best deal out there.

Here is the unicorn. Someone is now selling a 151k point Regal Vistas unit on eBay that is ocean front if the pictures are to be believed.









						REGAL VISTAS RESORT AT MASSANUTTEN WK 34 FIXED EQUIVALENT TO 151,000 RCI POINTS  | eBay
					

Massanutten is conveniently located in the heart of the Shenandoah Valley and is only two hours from Washington DC and Richmond, VA. THE REGAL VISTAS AT MASSANUTTEN. EQUIVALENT TO 151,000 RCI POINTS ANNUALLY AUG 1.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## CPNY (Sep 19, 2020)

escanoe said:


> And I thought the 178k point regal vistas was the best deal out there.
> 
> Here is the unicorn. Someone is now selling a 151k point Regal Vistas unit on eBay that is ocean front if the pictures are to be believed.
> 
> ...



the 151K is still a good unit but not as good as the 178K I think they just loaded up pictures of all of the vacation village Resorts.


----------



## perfectstorm (Sep 19, 2020)

CPNY said:


> the 151K is still a good unit but not as good as the 178K I think they just loaded up pictures of all of the vacation village Resorts.
> View attachment 26689


How much did you pay for the 174k? Was looking at bidding on the 151k but may try for 174k


----------



## needhelp (Apr 6, 2021)

escanoe said:


> That is the same strategy I have taken since getting the free weeks account set up and obtaining some boosts. My family is headed to Summit for a long weekend this Friday. I used part of a boost and a $159 exchange fee to book it.
> 
> Wish I could stay for the week, but feel I am getting plenty of value over the 3 day weekend. I will stop by the front office and get 4 days of my resort fee returned when I leave.
> 
> If Massanutten was all I did in RCI, I would prefer the weeks account to a points account. However, I bought a resale points unit there mostly to 1) use my affordable points at other places and 2) be out from under the “one every four” exchange rules that apply there.


I am reviving this thread, after staying at Regal Vistas last week. My family loved it, but when I went to my RCI account through Wyndham I saw the note that I could not rent again.
So now I am trying to learn about Regal Vistas ownership. Can anyone suggest either previous treads or resources?
It seems I need to learn about RCI points, but not sure. It would be nice to book less than a whole week.
@escanoe I assume you are able to get the "4 days of my resort fee returned" because you are an owner at Massanutten?


----------



## escanoe (Apr 6, 2021)

How did you book it or "rent" it as you say? 

Past reports on TUG are that the "1 in 4 rule" applies to exchanges but not to "renting" by booking an "extra" or "last call" vacation.   

Important Note: Owning any timeshare in Massanutten gets you around the "1 in 4 rule." So you do not necessarily need to own Regal Vistas. 

If you need to be able to book less than a week, points is definitely what you want.

Owning a red week Woodstone Meadows or Regal Vistas enrolled in points is considered a very good RCI Points trader to own. Finding them on the resale market can be difficult, but if you keep an eye out they show up every once in a while.



needhelp said:


> I am reviving this thread, after staying at Regal Vistas last week. My family loved it, but when I went to my RCI account through Wyndham I saw the note that I could not rent again.
> So now I am trying to learn about Regal Vistas ownership. Can anyone suggest either previous treads or resources?
> It seems I need to learn about RCI points, but not sure. It would be nice to book less than a whole week.
> @escanoe I assume you are able to get the "4 days of my resort fee returned" because you are an owner at Massanutten?


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 6, 2021)

needhelp said:


> I am reviving this thread, after staying at Regal Vistas last week. My family loved it, but when I went to my RCI account through Wyndham I saw the note that I could not rent again.
> So now I am trying to learn about Regal Vistas ownership. Can anyone suggest either previous treads or resources?
> It seems I need to learn about RCI points, but not sure. It would be nice to book less than a whole week.
> @escanoe I assume you are able to get the "4 days of my resort fee returned" because you are an owner at Massanutten?


Keep in mind if you purchase an RCI points resort, in addition to MF's you would also have to pay an average of $115 more per year for an rci points membership if you purchase 2 years at a time.  

How often and what time a year do you think you would be booking?  An alternate plan would be to purchase an every other year Summit unit (1-52) 4BR either set up so you get a 4 BR EOY (MF about $455 per year) or a 2BR EY (MF about $480 per year).  You wouldn't need to pay for an  extra RCI account because a weeks account is included in your Wyndham program fee.  If you reserve a good week you would get 20-23 tpu's per side plus a trading boost for paying MF's early (which you would want to do anyway to be able to reserve the prime weeks) of 10-17.  You would then have enough trading power for 1 prime and 1-2 off season exchanges back into regal vistas per year with a $159 exchange fee (and no extra housekeeping charges or 3-4 exchanges back into less than prime.

When you exchange with points a 3 night stay would cost a $109 exchange fee .  Each would also have a housekeeping fee of $47 and you would only have enough points for one prime 3 day weekend and one shoulder season 3 day weekend because weekends cost more than week days.


----------



## needhelp (Apr 6, 2021)

escanoe said:


> How did you book it or "rent" it as you say?
> 
> Past reports on TUG are that the "1 in 4 rule" applies to exchanges but not to "renting" by booking an "extra" or "last call" vacation.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I should have said exchange not rent. I used Club Wyndham points.
Thanks for the advice. I am in no hurry to increase my TS expenses, so I can be patient for a deal. I will also try to get exchange into a different division so we can compare.


----------



## needhelp (Apr 6, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> Keep in mind if you purchase an RCI points resort, in addition to MF's you would also have to pay an average of $115 more per year for an rci points membership if you purchase 2 years at a time.
> 
> How often and what time a year do you think you would be booking?  An alternate plan would be to purchase an every other year Summit unit (1-52) 4BR either set up so you get a 4 BR EOY (MF about $455 per year) or a 2BR EY (MF about $480 per year).  You wouldn't need to pay for an  extra RCI account because a weeks account is included in your Wyndham program fee.  If you reserve a good week you would get 20-23 tpu's per side plus a trading boost for paying MF's early (which you would want to do anyway to be able to reserve the prime weeks) of 10-17.  You would then have enough trading power for 1 prime and 1-2 off season exchanges back into regal vistas per year with a $159 exchange fee (and no extra housekeeping charges or 3-4 exchanges back into less than prime.
> 
> When you exchange with points a 3 night stay would cost a $109 exchange fee .  Each would also have a housekeeping fee of $47 and you would only have enough points for one prime 3 day weekend and one shoulder season 3 day weekend because weekends cost more than week days.


Thank you for the information.
Having to pay for a RCI points membership is why I stopped looking into this last year. I'm not sure if it's worth it to still have to pay exchange and housekeeping fees. The Regal Vistas exchange was my first time doing an exchange with my Wyndham account. I am very afraid I will book something that is subpar. But previously, I was only looking for resorts in SW FL where there are not any Wyndham resorts.


----------



## escanoe (Apr 6, 2021)

I largely agree with what @tschwa2 is saying. And you might find someone willing to pay you to take one of those Summit contracts. If it was me, I would probably rather get for free or pay a few dollars for a prime Woodstone week (versus Summit), which may be easier to unload in the end. The other thing I will add is there is no guarantee that the "trading boost" for early payment will continue. They make it clear every year that it is something that could go away if they do not have the excess deposits. The program was scaled back last year by not allowing owners to purchase additional boosts after prepaying MFs. We should find out next month if it sticks around for this year.




tschwa2 said:


> Keep in mind if you purchase an RCI points resort, in addition to MF's you would also have to pay an average of $115 more per year for an rci points membership if you purchase 2 years at a time.
> 
> How often and what time a year do you think you would be booking?  An alternate plan would be to purchase an every other year Summit unit (1-52) 4BR either set up so you get a 4 BR EOY (MF about $455 per year) or a 2BR EY (MF about $480 per year).  You wouldn't need to pay for an  extra RCI account because a weeks account is included in your Wyndham program fee.  If you reserve a good week you would get 20-23 tpu's per side plus a trading boost for paying MF's early (which you would want to do anyway to be able to reserve the prime weeks) of 10-17.  You would then have enough trading power for 1 prime and 1-2 off season exchanges back into regal vistas per year with a $159 exchange fee (and no extra housekeeping charges or 3-4 exchanges back into less than prime.
> 
> When you exchange with points a 3 night stay would cost a $109 exchange fee .  Each would also have a housekeeping fee of $47 and you would only have enough points for one prime 3 day weekend and one shoulder season 3 day weekend because weekends cost more than week days.


----------



## CPNY (Apr 6, 2021)

Timeshare nation has some free massanutten resorts. I also saw a colonies listed as well. I do not know the TPU you’ll get based on the week though.


----------



## escanoe (Apr 7, 2021)

Thanks for posting. I would completely take that Colonies unit for free (good 150 TDI summer week) or be willing to pay a little for it but I want an annual instead of an EOY to maximize my ability to get rid of it when I am done.

I had one bought for basically free on eBay, but I am now going on 4 months, am not getting responses, and there are no indications they have it through the 30 day ROFR process yet. I also just missed one selling here on TUG (still listed but sale is pending).



CPNY said:


> Timeshare nation has some free massanutten resorts. I also saw a colonies listed as well. I do not know the TPU you’ll get based on the week though.


----------



## CPNY (Apr 7, 2021)

escanoe said:


> Thanks for posting. I would completely take that Colonies unit for free (good 150 TDI summer week) or be willing to pay a little for it but I want an annual instead of an EOY to maximize my ability to get rid of it when I am done.
> 
> I had one bought for basically free on eBay, but I am now going on 4 months, am not getting responses, and there are no indications they have it through the 30 day ROFR process yet. I also just missed one selling here on TUG (still listed but sale is pending).


Are you dealing with resort transfer group? If so they are terrible so it wouldn’t shock me it’s taking this long.


----------



## escanoe (Apr 7, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Are you dealing with resort transfer group? If so they are terrible so it wouldn’t shock me it’s taking this long.



Dealing with GC Getaways & Transfer Outlet. I bought a unit from them well over a year ago that worked out well but that was slow. I read their current reviews on TUG and knew I was taking a chance. So far this one is not working so well and communication ceasing is never a good thing.


----------



## Jbiedebach (Apr 8, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Are you dealing with resort transfer group? If so they are terrible so it wouldn’t shock me it’s taking this long.


Resort Transfer Group has been stringing me along for 9 months now. I only put up $150, but I have pretty much written that off


----------



## Calba205 (Apr 20, 2021)

I also purchased from them off eBay February 2020 and it took almost 14 months to resolve.   The first unit fell through for some reason and they offered me a replacement to choose from in their portfolio, then with respect to the replacement unit, the seller used the 2020 and 2021 usage (after estoppels and as/after the deed change) and then tried to stick me with the MF for the 2021 week that they used which was supposed to be mine.  In the end, Resort Transfer Group did right by me.   They never asked me to pay for the unit and I assume that was because I wasn’t getting what was agreed to since the sellers took two years of usage that wasn’t supposed to be theirs for the taking.   Also, when I informed them that their sellers used my 2021 week and stuck me with the MF’s, they contacted Marriott and paid it with their own credit card.   We literally wrapped this up just two weeks ago.   I was certainly concerned and frustrated at times but in the end it all worked out.   If not for the pandemic, I may have been upset about losing the 2020 and 2021 usage but since I didn’t have to pay for it, I’m pretty happy with how it turned out.


----------

